# Different Dog?



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

We got Fudge in August of last year. and apart from normal puppy stuff she's been great. 

A few weeks ago the window cleaner left the gate open and Fudge got out, we spent a frantic hour and a half looking for her to find that a postman had spotted her looking lost and worried and had told her to 'come with him' and she followed him to every door, he had planned to take her to the police station when he finished work but we spotted them before that.

Since Fudge got back she has been like a different dog, she has gone from being happy and just doing normal lying around type things with little bursts of energy and cuddles (she even likes sitting on your shoulder like a parrot so she can cuddle into your neck) in between to sittng staring at us and crying as if she's agitated, she's also started pulling up the hall carpet and destroying the underlay. It's like having a different dog, I'm quite worried about her and don't know what to do, any ideas anyone?

Thanks


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't let her go out with the Postman again, that's for sure! 

It just sounds like a young dog's behaviour to me - although she may have too much energy and need some more stimulation, both brain and walkies?

Good luck 

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

NTochel said:


> We got Fudge in August of last year. and apart from normal puppy stuff she's been great.
> 
> A few weeks ago the window cleaner left the gate open and Fudge got out, we spent a frantic hour and a half looking for her to find that a postman had spotted her looking lost and worried and had told her to 'come with him' and she followed him to every door, he had planned to take her to the police station when he finished work but we spotted them before that.
> 
> ...


SOunds like Lady!
lol and all sounds normal. 
Lady does the parrot thing too...and I would guess sitting staring at you and crying isn't becuase she is agitated, but more that she wants something, Lady does this if she wants to play chase...which is me chasing her...not the other way around, or we play tug. pulling up the carpet again is just bordom...longer walks are probably needed, and games.


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

What kinds of games other than chasing and tugging? Please help!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie loves playing hide and seek where one of us hides in a different room and she has to find us.She loves learning new tricks.We hide food in the garden for her to find.Cardboard boxes to play in.
XClare


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've no advice to give but just wanted to say how much Fudge looks like my new puppy Honey. She could be her sister! Did you get her in Kent? I know her mother had a litter last summer. x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Malie loves playing hide and seek where one of us hides in a different room and she has to find us.She loves learning new tricks.We hide food in the garden for her to find.Cardboard boxes to play in.
> XClare


Jasper has a cardboard box with a door cut out that my daughter made him. She hides his pigs ear in it so he has to find it, lol! Love the hide and seek idea x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's probably a new puppy phase, jasper changes every day, requiring more stimulation! It's perhaps a coincidence that it happened just after her adventures! Chumpreys hide and seek idea sounds good to try  good look with fudge I'm sure she will be fine x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sorry you had to go through that it must have been so scary. I am so glad she was ok. I am sure she is going to be OK. Sounds like she had quite the adventure and is now looking for more exciting things to do. 
Jake also does the shoulder thing. I just thought he was strange and wondered what was going to happen when he reached 20 pounds.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely postman. I'm glad that she got back to you alright...
My daughter (9) watches 'Who Let The Dogs Out' on cbbc. Well worth a watch and every episode they have a quick trick you can teach your dog...
Lizzie is constantly trying things out with Kiki: going through her legs on command, high five, roll over and the latest an upturned plastic box with a mat on top has become a target that Kiki has to jump on to and sit down on. 
It keeps them both happy for ages! 
I leave a little pot of Kiki's kibble out to be used as rewards...
Incidentally Kiki comes and sits at my feet and yaps if she wants a cuddle.


----------

